# Christ-Centered and Reformed Aid for Japan



## N. Eshelman (Mar 15, 2011)

presbyterian thoughts: Christ Centered and Reformed Aid for Japan


Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

Please forward this and reproduce this information for your social media contacts:

Do you want to help the hurting in Japan but do not know how? Do you desire to send money but want it used unto the glory of Jesus and not just for administrators? Do you desire to see the Gospel triumph in the midst of suffering in a land where only 3% of the population claim Christ in any form, and only 30% claim ANY religious beliefs? Do you desire to see The Land of the Rising Sun helped by the Church of the Risen Son?

Many people want to help, and yet do not know how. Many Christians want to help, but want assurance that their funds will be used in a Christ centered way. Here is a way to help that is through the local Japanese Church:

_Dear Saints,
Reformed Presbyterian Global Missions is setting up a “Japan Relief Fund” in response to the earthquake and tsunami that have devastated northern Japan this past week. Checks can be made out to “RP Global Missions” and perhaps congregations could send a joint check on Monday, March 21st (next week!) once they have collected this coming weekend and/or Lord’s Day, to:

RP Global Missions
3004 5th Ave.
Beaver Falls, PA 15010-3671

In the Memo Line, write “Japan Relief Fund” – this part is very important for correct crediting and directing. Donations made this way are tax deductible. If you prefer to donate online, you can do so at RP Global Missions .

Our plan is to route all funds to the Japan Presbytery and entrust them to direct funds in any way they see fit, directly or secondarily, further north.
This way, all people in North America who donate can be assured that 100% of funds will be responsibly managed on-site by the churches’ pastors, elders, and deacons.Thank you for your timely help! As you know very well from the ample news sources, the need is great!

Sincerely yours in Christ,

Dr. Jonathan M. Watt, RPCNA Global Missions Board_

The Japanese branch of the Reformed Presbyterian Church consists of the following congregations: Higashisuma; Kasumigaoka, Okamoto-Keiyaku, Kita-Suzurandai, and Mukonoso. The Japanese RP Church also operates a reformed bookstore in Kobe as well as a seminary, called Kobe Theological Hall.

Please consider having your congregations, friends, and loved ones contribute directly to RPMissions so that the resources going to Japan are doing Christ's work, in Christ's name, and for Christ's Kingdom and cause. Please also share this information with those would be interested.

Warmly, In Christ,

Pastor Nathan Eshelman


Pastor Nathan Eshelman
Reformed Presbyterian Church
3557 Fletcher Drive
Los Angeles, California, 90065
study: 323.255.8757
mobile: 323.356.5717
Reformed Presbyterian Church of Los Angeles
Facebook:
"Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterian Church"


----------

